# My new SW setup - 3 days old



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks to all the people who got me started on the right track, my tank is finally running with 8lb of LR and a beautiful (freaking hungry) damsel to get my cycle going..

Here are some pics..


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Very nice Kouma, Gonna make a great tank... What livestock do you plan on after cycle? Congrats salt is a blast....

By the way nice pirate ship AAAHHHRRRRR.....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..what are you current plans?fish wise?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

heheh... ive never seen a decoration like that in a salt tank, but once its covered in coraline algae its gonna look ssiiiiiick!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I love my damsel, I will probably get 2 or 3 more different kinds of damsel, also a clown fish is a must (maybe a pair), and finally a 2-3" dwarf lion fish (I saw one at bigals and they are soooooooooo cute and fat). Then a cleaning crew, something that the lion cannot eat.

This is a 30gal btw, what do you think of my fish selection?

And thanks for all the comments, I wanted to make a design of a sinking ship, but I need more LR to finish the design up.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice!!! Welcome to the world of salt. After a few weeks add some turbo snails and some hermit crabs, and some sand sifting critters.
I would only add one or two more small fish to that tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

blue velvet damsels are frigin sweet 
and they get a nice size 3-5"


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't they turn a greyish color when mature? They get pretty mean. My domino damsel bites me every time i re decorate. It scares the sh*t out of me when i am not paying attention, I dont want it to be my lion that stings me.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Don't they turn a greyish color when mature? They get pretty mean. My domino damsel bites me every time i re decorate. It scares the sh*t out of me when i am not paying attention, I dont want it to be my lion that stings me.:laugh:


 this guy came to buy a frag off me, and my diabolus was sitting on it









i had to 'push' him over and grab it..


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

holy f*ck... i just realized what kind of damsel you got in there!!!!

Paraglyphidodon oxyodon, AKA the Blue Streak Devil... one of the meanest damsels to swim the surface of the ocean, wanted in five oceans for murder, assault, kidnapping, and rape. Grows up to 6" long, and has a temper so mean even the great white shows respect for this beast of a fish.

Nice find.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i dont think a lionfish can be w/ a clownfish. am i wrong?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard they are the ones that made the megaloons extinct.


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

lion fish can b kept with a clown fish my two have been living together happy now 4 some time as 4 damsels lovely fish but they are very agressive. 
i used a shovel full of live sand i got from the beach to cycle mine and some live rock i did have a domino he killed my racoon butterfly so he had to go i would never get a damsel again


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

cruzeoc said:


> lion fish can b kept with a clown fish my two have been living together happy now 4 some time as 4 damsels lovely fish but they are very agressive.
> i used a shovel full of live sand i got from the beach to cycle mine and some live rock i did have a domino he killed my racoon butterfly so he had to go i would never get a damsel again


 welll.... not exactly...

clowns will live with a lionfish as long as the clown stays larger than the lions mouth for its whole life, and concidering most lionfish will grow twice the size of most clowns, its not a good idea.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

damn are my damsel that mean







but I really like him and wanted to keep 2-3 of them with a clown fish. Do you think they are able to kill a lion or a clown fish>


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

with flash


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You can keep them with a clown fish. They are pretty much in the same family of species.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

kouma said:


> damn are my damsel that mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i had them in my mixed sw tank and they were totally calm


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I agree with you,a clown fish is a must.I love them but never had the money to set up a tank so I went with red bellies.I just got a job and after I buy a bigger tank for my reds,a 77 gally.I will take them out of the 33 and put them into the 77 which would leave me a free tank to put some salt water fish,maybe an octopus.


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

my lion is a good 10" now and the clown is about 3" they are happy together







if you go to liveaquaria.com they have a very good description of all your fish then you can se what is compatible


----------

